
Yes Facebook is using your 2FA phone number to target you with ads - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/27/yes-facebook-is-using-your-2fa-phone-number-to-target-you-with-ads/
======
macintux
Effectively a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18082017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18082017)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've moved the comments there.

